# Art from the 1977 Adaptation of The Hobbit



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautiful Art From the Original 1977 Animated Adaptation of THE HOBBIT — GeekTyrant


When I was a kid, the first time I ever watched the original 1977 animated adaptation of J.R.R. Tolkien ’s The Hobbit , I was in awe. I loved that movie! The story, the animation, and art style has stuck with me since I saw it. It is just such a beautifully animated film. We don’t see movies lik




geektyrant.com


----------



## Ithilethiel (Mar 25, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Beautiful Art From the Original 1977 Animated Adaptation of THE HOBBIT — GeekTyrant
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, the first time I ever watched the original 1977 animated adaptation of J.R.R. Tolkien ’s The Hobbit , I was in awe. I loved that movie! The story, the animation, and art style has stuck with me since I saw it. It is just such a beautifully animated film. We don’t see movies lik
> ...



Wow EA I had forgotten how beautiful the artwork was in that. You're right, today's animation is so CG it can never be as amazing as the hand-drawn artwork. I wasn't around then but do wish animation was still hand-drawn like this and the old Disney classics. I saw an old animated movie on tv the other day. It was from 1939 from the book, "Gulliver's Travels." It was so cleverly and richly drawn. Not as grand as the 1977, "Hobbit" but still worth watching if you have a chance.



PS how's everything going? Hope your wife is feeling good and you're not too nervous. Bet you guys are super excited!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 25, 2020)

Ithilethiel said:


> Wow EA I had forgotten how beautiful the artwork was in that. You're right, today's animation is so CG it can never be as amazing as the hand-drawn artwork. I wasn't around then but do wish animation was still hand-drawn like this and the old Disney classics. I saw an old animated movie on tv the other day. It was from 1939 from the book, "Gulliver's Travels." It was so cleverly and richly drawn. Not as grand as the 1977, "Hobbit" but still worth watching if you have a chance.
> 
> View attachment 6568
> 
> PS how's everything going? Hope your wife is feeling good and you're not too nervous. Bet you guys are super excited!!



I agree, the animation from back then is stunning. I'd say Studio Ghibli style animation is the closest we get in modern times. Only 10% of their animation is CG. This one is from 2014:





We're doing good. My wife's feeling good but ready for the baby to come. Luckily with the virus going around, we both work from home so we're all good. Hope everything's well with you too!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Mar 25, 2020)

I too love Studio Ghibli. "Totoro!!" "Howl's Moving Castle" and my favorite of all time, "Spirited Away"! So I agree totally.

Glad your wife is doing well and understand being more than ready. My sister was the same way. That's great that you both already worked from home. As a teacher I too now am working from home. It takes a bit of getting used to, teaching online but I'm getting the hang of it.

My husband and I are both good. We both tested negative and have to return to base housing and be in lockdown to the base. So I'm packing, again...lol. Thanks for asking. I'm thinking of you both. Can't wait too!! But not as much as you guys


----------



## JeffPeppers (May 11, 2021)

I notice that I'm over a year late, but I am just now realizing that the animation was handled by *Topcraft* who later became *Studio Ghibli*.
I always assumed it was some in-house Rankin-Bass team based on the work of Brian Froud-- ..just a bit of interesting trivia.


----------

